# Best broadhead for the value???



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

probably muzzy's or NAP thunderheads are the best value for dollar we get up here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what do you think your specs will be? what is a fair price FOR YOU to spend on 3 broadheads? NAP is a very cheap company, a pack consists of 4 heads instead of more companys 3, I am going to start shooting bloodruner 3 blades. 10 dollars a bh is a fair price to me! rages are about 15..


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i agree with a starting archery hunter you should get NAP thunderheads because chances are youll wreck at leats one so start off cheap and untill ur pulling at least 65lbs. use fixed blade because ive seen animals get shot and the blades not deploy correctly


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

id get g5montec broadheads


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

For the money, the NAP thunder heads work excellent. But, if you want to step it up a little for a higher quality broadhead I would look at magnus and slick tricks. Giving us some specs of your bow such as draw weight, arrow weight, draw length, and the bow will help in deciding what grain and cutting diameter to get.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can only spend bout 40 on a 3 pk


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pullin bout 53 lbs at 27 in with a gold tip hunter xt arrow and my grain is 100


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i got my thunder heads at gander 40 for a 6 pack


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bowman2064 said:


> I can only spend bout 40 on a 3 pk


go with something NAP, they come in a 4 pack for 40 dollars and under.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> i got my thunder heads at gander 40 for a 6 pack


I hate having to put together those. I dont really like thunderheads.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

This question is for outdoorsman3. I just ordered the Hoyt rampage. It should be in within the nxt 3 days. How do u like ur xt?


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

also check out the Magnus line (stingers and snuffers). they are a little more expensive but they have a lifetime guarantee. If you ever break/bend one, just send it to Magnus and they will send you a brand new broadhead no questions asked.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know if I would like mechanical. I really don't like the ideas of rubber bands.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats rages only, I really like the bloodrunners because they are a hybrid head.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bowman2064 said:


> This question is for outdoorsman3. I just ordered the Hoyt rampage. It should be in within the nxt 3 days. How do u like ur xt?


I do like it. I am sure you will also!


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm think I'm gonna buy the muzzys mx4


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

those are good, reliable broadheads. those will do the trick.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you know if they are hard to assemble?


----------



## ToesUp (Aug 30, 2009)

slick trick


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

slick tricks are very good, magnus buzzcut stingers are great, all you have to do is screw it on your arrow and put it through a deer, simple as that.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bowman2064 said:


> I don't know if I would like mechanical. I really don't like the ideas of rubber bands.





outdoorsman3 said:


> thats rages only, I really like the bloodrunners because they are a hybrid head.


More expandables than rages use the rubber bands. Personally, I would stay away from mechanical broadheads as it is possible to fail unlike a broadhead. I wouldn't choose the bloadrunner because theres still a chance they can not open. Sure it will kill them because it has blades to still cut, but you will be in for a long tracking job. If it does open it only gives a 1 1/2" cut which to me seems you should just be shooting a fixed blade in the first place.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bowman2064 said:


> Do you know if they are hard to assemble?


They aren't hard at all. My dad uses them and I put all them together in like 5 min's so it isn't very hard.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are a little more, but slick tricks are tough to beat. Really strong, sharp, and easy to tune


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

G5 montecs:wink:


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

go with mx3s they are only 25 bucks for a three pack and they perform tramendously


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i love muzzy brobheads. my dad has had them for 15 years and they are shooting fine.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

****tle T - Locks or Slick trick


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like sightmaster love Muzzy's you cant go wrong with them and they are definitely worth the money, u can usually resharpen the blades if needed although if u hit shoulder with them (u will most likely still get a passthrough from my experience) the blades will probably have a chip or 2 in them but u can replace the blades in 6 Muzzy's for $12 and a 6 pack of the standard 3 blade 100 grain are $40 and the MX-3's are like $22 a 3 pack.
any fixed blade broadhead that's sharp will do great nowadays, but I have always used Muzzy's and I will most likely always will unless one day someone happens to mae a broadhead that is badder to the bone than a Muzzy


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't go wrong with hardly any of the heads out there today. I guess I really like my magnus stingers though. They're cheap, have a great warranty, can be resharpened very easily, and they penetrate really well.


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

I would go with the muzzy 3 blade 100 grains! I was shooting 55 pounds last year with a 350 grain arrow and I got complete pass through the shoulder and the buck ran 20 - 30 yards and dropped. MUZZY BAD TO THE BONE!


----------

